# Complete Newbie (Corn snake questions)



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all

I'm looking into getting a corn snake at some point this year... I'm trying to do as much research as possible before I actually go ahead with it though and thought this would be a good place to start. So here's my questions.

Ok First off, what would I need as a basic starter kit? IE for them to live in and anything else I will need?

How long do they live?

How fast do they grow and what size viv will I need for them?

How easy are they to handle and keep tame?

How often should they feed and what exactly would they eat? (I know rats/mice, but what size?) 

Best sustrate?

How often would they need cleaning?

Can 2 live together or should they be kept on their own?


I'm sure I'll think of some other questions but any other info would be appreicated!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

There's a couple of care guides here:
Corn snake care sheet BASIC - Reptile Forums UK

Corn snakes can live up to 20-25 years and grow up to 5-6ft, although 4ft is more likely so I've heard. My '08 cornsnake The Nyx is just under 3ft, but she's long and slender, so she doesn't seem that big.

Basic starter kit would be a faunarium or really useful box, heat mat, dual thermometer (to test temp at both ends) and heat mat thermostat. Substrate (paper, bark chippings, aspen or hemp), two hides (one for warm end, one for cooler end), water bowl big enough for them to coil in.

I keep mine in really useful boxes for now (50L for The Nyx, smaller for babies or they wont eat), but will be getting a 3-4ft vivarium each for them when they're big enough. Best not housed together, unless they're for breeding from and the right age/size.

Handling wise, they're quick as babies. I got a yearling (Nyx) for my first, she's a bit slower than a hatchling and more used to being handled. But then a tiny baby is what you make it too - it really depends on what age you go for and how much they've been handled in that time. Corn snakes are generally very tame though.

Hatchlings will be on pinky mice. The Nyx is a year old and eats small mice. Adults will probably eat large mice. Best to feed out of their viv/RUB (eg in a bare spare tub) so that they dont associate hands coming into their viv with food. Also best to avoid feeding them on loose substrate.

Cleaning out - remove poos when they're done, change water daily, and a quick clean out once a week. Disinfect and full clear out once every 3-4 weeks, ish.

That's the basics I know, I would recommend waiting for more experienced people to answer to though as I'm incredibly new to this - only had ours a couple of months xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> There's a couple of care guides here:
> Corn snake care sheet BASIC - Reptile Forums UK
> 
> Corn snakes can live up to 20-25 years and grow up to 5-6ft, although 4ft is more likely so I've heard. My '08 cornsnake The Nyx is just under 3ft, but she's long and slender, so she doesn't seem that big.
> ...


Thanks ever so much, this is really useful  How often do they need to be fed or does it differ with age?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Thanks ever so much, this is really useful  How often do they need to be fed or does it differ with age?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I can give you a answer for that one. My hatchling is currently on a large pinkie every six days. When I first got her she was eating a pinkie every five. The time gets longer between meals as they grow in size and take larger prey items. I read that an adult corn should be being fed a large mouse once every fortnight or so. I would probably personally do it every 13 days so that it was a different day.

As for knowing what prey item to feed your snake, its something like that it should be no bigger than half the size again the snakes girth at the widest part. That does really look to me like it makes a lot of sense so I will try again.

Snake's girth = 100
Prey item = 150 max

Not supposed to be measurements of any kind, just to show the prey can be half the size again of the snakes widest part. If in doubt feed too smaller prey items (if you feel your snake is looking for more) before I moved my wee girlie onto a large pinkie she was eating 2 small pinkies. Obviously, she is a greedy little snake and would probably have taken much more than that! But I wouldn't feed her more than 2.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

2rabbit&2ferrets said:


> I can give you a answer for that one. My hatchling is currently on a large pinkie every six days. When I first got her she was eating a pinkie every five. The time gets longer between meals as they grow in size and take larger prey items. I read that an adult corn should be being fed a large mouse once every fortnight or so. I would probably personally do it every 13 days so that it was a different day.
> 
> As for knowing what prey item to feed your snake, its something like that it should be no bigger than half the size again the snakes girth at the widest part. That does really look to me like it makes a lot of sense so I will try again.
> 
> ...


Ok cool thankyou  I'll probably be back a bit later to pick your brains again. I keep thinking of questions!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Mine all get fed once a week, as that is what the feeding regime they were on when I got them. Mrs Blobby would happily eat more often (and has when one of the others has refused) but she's a kingsnake, and they're notorious dustbins


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

*Ok First off, what would I need as a basic starter kit? IE for them to live in and anything else I will need?

You will need a small tub (something like a large flat faunarium or a 9L really useful box) to start with, a heatmat that covers approx 1/3 of the bottom of the tub, a water bowl and a hide for each end. You can use kitchen roll as substrate, and this makes life easier with feeding too if you have to leave food in overnight, as the snake can't swallow any of it. You can use loo roll tubes as hides for babies if you want to save money. You also need a thermometer (preferably digital) and a thermostat, which is absolutely essential, no matter what any shop or person tells you. Without it your snake could get badly burnt.

How long do they live?

Between 15-30 years

How fast do they grow and what size viv will I need for them?

A baby corns weighs around 3-10g (will probably be bigger when you get one if you get a baby) and is about 6-10 inches long. A yearling is usually around 2-3ft long and 60-100g, sometimes bigger, a two year old can be anything from 2ft and 90g to 5ft and 400g. (not may two year olds woul dbe that big though).

Baby corns are better of in tubs, as they are great escape artists and would probably escape from most vivs. They also dislike mlarge open sapces, and can stop feeding if stressed. A yearling would be Ok in a 'well furnished' (lots of plants and hides) 3ft viv and that would do an adult too.

How easy are they to handle and keep tame?

Babies can be quite feisty, but if they bite it really doesn't hurt. They can also be quite fast. However, they do tame down easily and quickly. Most adults are pretty tame, although you get the odd feisty/grumpy one. A tame, well handled hatchling will usually make a nice adult.

How often should they feed and what exactly would they eat? (I know rats/mice, but what size?) 

Babies are usually fed every 5-7 days, then once they get a bit bigger every 7 days. Adults would be fed every 7-14 days.

Babies would be on pinky mice, then go on to fuzzy mice, small mice, medium mice and then large mice. Most corns need nothing bigger than that, although adults can eat bigger. I have a few yearlings here and some are still on small mice, some are on adult mice.

Some people think rats are too fatty for corns, and that they are better on mice. I feed mine mainyl mice, but they do get the ood left over rat (from feeding my royals) as I hate to throw rodents away for ethical reasons as much as anything.

Best sustrate?

I think kitchen roll is definitely best for babies, although you can use aspen or beech chip. Adults on any of those three, or I suppose you could use newspaper.

How often would they need cleaning?

Spot cleaning after they have been to toilet and a full change once a month with a disinfect if you are keeping on beech or aspen. I use kitchen roll and just change it every time they have been to toilet and spray the tub with F10 and wipe it out. Much easier and cleaner too.

Can 2 live together or should they be kept on their own?

You can keep two together, but it's really not a great idea. Young corns are often cannibalistic and you would need to seperate to feed. If one was ill or had a regurge or something you might not know which one it was, and if one got ill it would more easily be passed on to the other. If they are sexed wrongly, you could end up with fighting mals or a female gravid before she is ready. (she could die from this) On top of all that, snakes are quite solitary animals and can get stressed if kept together.*


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wonderful stuff  thanks ever so much. Have a couple more questions...



jackson said:


> *Ok First off, what would I need as a basic starter kit? IE for them to live in and anything else I will need?
> 
> You will need a small tub (something like a large flat faunarium or a 9L really useful box) to start with, a heatmat that covers approx 1/3 of the bottom of the tub, a water bowl and a hide for each end. You can use kitchen roll as substrate, and this makes life easier with feeding too if you have to leave food in overnight, as the snake can't swallow any of it. You can use loo roll tubes as hides for babies if you want to save money. You also need a thermometer (preferably digital) and a thermostat, which is absolutely essential, no matter what any shop or person tells you. Without it your snake could get badly burnt.
> 
> ...


*

Questions in red 

Peace
Akai-Chan*


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Also: What temp is best to keep them at?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

not keen on rubs sorry, i like fanurims for insects ect mice ect to snakes ill post one after but they ok well ventellanted ect easy to clean ive ended up buyin 5. yes rubs are cheaper but if its cheapness then its aa rub, just my humble opininon,


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Temp should be 26-30c. Nyx is roughly just under 3ft and in a 50L rub, with heat mat and thermostat (sensors on the inside of the RUB at the bottom next to the substrate). At adult size she'll need a minimum of 3ft x 18" x 18" vivarium, but preferably 4ft x 18" x 18". Handling - make sure you do it regularly, as long as you give 48 hours after a feed where they are left alone to digest it. Rough guide to prey size is 1 to 1.5 times the width of the widest part of their body. Hope that helps 

That's just the basics that I know of - I would seriously consider asking on one of the reptile forums in case I am wrong - as I'm very new to snakes.


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

snake tank picture by carliz_01 - Photobucket


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

i find best to use for 1st 12 months is kicthen towel, cheap easy to replace an clean , as they can be hard to find temps given @ top are about right join RFUK,if youve not already joined they make lovely pets lol they grew on m3 good luck


----------

